# lamb sirloin and new igrill2



## timtimmay (May 22, 2015)

Last nights dinner, lamb sirloin. I needed an excuse to try out my new igrill2.  Lamb was great, igrill2 worked great bit I did melt the holder base a little. I figured the base before the cooking chamber would be cool enough, not so much.












20150521_191553.jpg



__ timtimmay
__ May 22, 2015


















20150521_190902.jpg



__ timtimmay
__ May 22, 2015


















20150521_185429.jpg



__ timtimmay
__ May 22, 2015


----------



## pineywoods (May 22, 2015)

Looks good any excuse is a good excuse to fire up the smoker


----------



## timtimmay (May 22, 2015)

Dang right!





Pineywoods said:


> Looks good any excuse is a good excuse to fire up the smoker


----------

